# Talbot's Article about Belief in God



## Toasty (Oct 20, 2016)

Mark Talbot, philosophy professor at Wheaton, wrote the following article: https://appearedtoblogly.files.word...-mark-22is-it-natural-to-believe-in-god22.pdf

His conclusion is the following:
"A Christian's experience, then, can justify her claiming that everybody would
believe in God, if it weren't for sin; and even a nonChristian's experience makes
that claim more probable for him than it would otherwise be. Consequently, the
strategy of claiming it is natural to believe in God is one that even unbelievers
cannot easily dismiss."


----------



## MW (Oct 20, 2016)

Law and gospel need to be clearly distinguished. There are people who have never heard the gospel but are without excuse on the day of judgment. Sin is defined by the law of God, which is universal and natural to every person. If a sinner never hears the gospel he is still bound and condemned by the law of God.

Because sin is defined by the law of God it should be obvious that sin presupposes belief in God. This should lead to the conclusion that everyone naturally believes in God, and that sin is evidence of a fallen condition.


----------

